# Firmware: Canon EOS M5 v1.0.1



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 9, 2017)

```
Canon has released new firmware for the recently released Canon EOS M5 mirrorless camera.</p>
<p>Firmware Version 1.0.1 incorporates the following fixes:</p>
<ol>
<li>Corrects a phenomenon in which, when the playback grid is set to “6×4”, and a vertical image is displayed, or a horizontal image is rotated to be displayed vertically, the grid does not display correctly.</li>
<li>In languages other than Japanese, the phrase “no. of shots” has been corrected to “value” in the “Time-lapse movie settings > Interval/Shots” setting screen.</li>
</ol>
<p>Firmware Version 1.0.1 is for cameras with firmware up to Version 1.0.0.

If the camera’s firmware is already Version 1.0.1, it is not necessary to update the firmware.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.canon.co.uk/support/consumer_products/products/cameras/digital_slr/eos-m5.aspx?type=firmware">Download firmware v1.0.1 for the Canon EOS M5</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Quackator (May 9, 2017)

No word on the shutter delay bug.
No direct tethering via EOS utility.
No highlight warning in review.
No option for "IS active when shutter half pressed".
Switching manually between EVF and LCD is still not possible in play mode.

Yeah, I had the failure to switch orientation in review.
The least of my grievances.

Really, Canon? That is all you come up with?


----------



## weixing (May 10, 2017)

Hi,


Quackator said:


> No highlight warning in review.


 You mean highlight alert in playback?? If yes, it's in the playback menu.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Quackator (May 10, 2017)

weixing said:


> You mean highlight alert in playback?? If yes, it's in the playback menu.



Wow, indeed. Thank you very much. 

Would have sworn it wasn't there when I looked yesterday.

I stand corrected, and I am happy to have been wrong on that.
Too bad that I am right about the other points.....


----------



## Eagle Eye (May 10, 2017)

Quackator said:


> Switching manually between EVF and LCD is still not possible in play mode.



This. Setting a button to manually switch between EVF and LCD needs to work when reviewing images. I shoot through the EVF but don't want to be reviewing my images in the EVF. Either allow us to push a second button to switch or give us a menu option to make image review always come up on the LCD.


----------



## Quackator (May 11, 2017)

One good thing, though:
With the latest firmware v20, the Godox X1T-C transmitter plays nice with the M Series.

Obviously they are not plagued by the need to modify their hardware like Yongnuo
and maybe others.


----------



## GenaroHic (Aug 2, 2017)

Eagle Eye said:


> Quackator said:
> 
> 
> > Switching manually between EVF and LCD is still not possible in play mode.
> ...



Yep, if they can make this happen I'll be a happy man.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 2, 2017)

As a software engineer by trade, I can say:



Quackator said:


> No word on the shutter delay bug.



Probably not a bug from Canon's viewpoint.



> No direct tethering via EOS utility.



Not a bug.



> No highlight warning in review.



Like mentioned, it's there.



> No option for "IS active when shutter half pressed".



Not a bug.



> Switching manually between EVF and LCD is still not possible in play mode.



Not a bug.

99% of the time, Canon firmware releases contain a) bugfixes b) compatibility upgrades for new lenses. That's just how Canon rolls, like it or not.


----------



## Khufu (Aug 24, 2017)

Video crop/"digital zoom" for filming distant Kingfishers, like with the EOS M2?


----------

